# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  fish or frog?

## firebellygirl

Can anyone confirm that these are fire belly toad tadpoles? I also have white cloud minnows, but these do not look like fish fry.

----------


## Fae

They look like tadpoles to me...

----------


## firebellygirl

i hope so! i,ve moved the white cloud minnows tonight and I'm going to be moving the 5 adult toads to my 20 gallon tomorrow or Friday (gotta set it up first) so the tadpoles will have the tank to themselves. I hope to have some survive.  :Smile:  I have never had tadpoles before and I have had firebelly toads for over 10 years!

----------


## Fae

:Smile:  good luck

----------


## S13

Oooo, looks like you can send me some froglets then :P congrats.

----------


## firebellygirl

I figuire I can keep 5 or 6, so I can send you the other 95 or so! lol!  :Smile:

----------


## firebellygirl

Omar- i knew I bought those Turtle banks from Amazon for a reason! i also have an empty 10 and 20 long, so I could fill them up also!  :Smile:

----------


## S13

95 LOL.  Good stuff, I still didn't order my turtle banks D: trying to budget until this next payday.

----------


## ZombieFrogz

You can send some my way  :Wink:  i have 2 turtle banks and several free tanks haha! Cute! Glad they turned out to be tadpoles for you  :Smile: 

-Amber

----------


## firebellygirl

if more than 6 survive, I will be needing homes, so if you all pay shipping, I will send as many your way as you would like! Actually, I could keep 15, but I don't think my husband would be happy!  I moved the 5 adult into theier own tank this morning since one of them was going after the babies. now the tadpoles are by themselves. I have been having so much fun watching them swim around.  who needs a television!?!? now I hope I can keep the majority of them alive.  :Smile:

----------


## firebellygirl

Day 2


and one of my pom, Tucker because I was feeling guilty taking a zillion pics of the tadpoles.  :Smile:

----------


## Fae

Awww I love your Pom! I have one her name is babygirl. Poms are the cutest! And hey I'll take a few of your toads when they're ready! Just let me know about costs.  :Smile:  I'm jealous I wish I had a female FBT. Mine are ALL males! Hehe

----------


## S13

Yeah I'll adopt some too.  I'd rather do this than get them at the shops.   :Big Grin:   Just let me know how many make it by the time they are able to be shipped and I should have their set up up and running by then.

----------


## ZombieFrogz

Let me know if most survive and need homes. Ill gladly pay for shipping  :Smile:  they appear like healthy little tads!  :Smile: 

-Amber

----------


## NatureLady

> Oooo, looks like you can send me some froglets then :P congrats.


Oh, I'll take three  :Wink:

----------


## firebellygirl

so far, so good. I hope the majority make it. They are so fun to watch! I am a little nervous, today is the first water change since they hatched a few days ago. I will get some new pics in a few and post them. they grow so fast! I have been feeding them finely crushed fish flakes and brine shrimp.  I ordered some tadpole food that should be delivered today. Also, they have been munching on my marimo ball (which is an algae ball)

----------


## firebellygirl



----------


## firebellygirl

and a picture- day 3

----------


## firebellygirl

received the tadpole food I ordered and my tadpoles went on a feeding frenzy!

----------


## S13

Awesome!  :Big Grin:

----------


## firebellygirl

Day 4-

I came home today and found eggs in the new tank I moved the adults into! I do not know what I am going to do with all these toads! I am going to have to split the adults up if the continue to breed. I don't know what I did to cause them to breed after all these years.. I thought that you have to cool them 3 months in order for them to breed. Well mine have proved me wrong! so anyway, here is a pic from today of my tads and another of the new eggs.

----------


## Fae

Wow!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hg3q0o

----------


## S13

> Day 4-
> 
> I came home today and found eggs in the new tank I moved the adults into! I do not know what I am going to do with all these toads! I am going to have to split the adults up if the continue to breed. *I don't know what I did to cause them to breed after all these years.. I thought that you have to cool them 3 months in order for them to breed. Well mine have proved me wrong!* so anyway, here is a pic from today of my tads and another of the new eggs.


You might have played Marvin Gaye's "Lets Get It On" around them quite a few times  :Big Grin:  LOL

Looks like you have a handful to handle D: Tell you what, once they are mature enough to ship out, I'll pay for shipping and you can send me however many would fit in a 20 gal long. Only other thing I could suggest is offering them up for grabs here on the forum, maybe local pet shop can take'em off your hands for a good price? I'm not sure on how that works, or maybe even craigslist.

----------


## firebellygirl

Yeah- I was going to talk to the pet stores in the area. They seem to always be out of fire belly toads, so I am hoping I can make a deal of some sort with them. I also have people on this forum interested. I am just worried about feeding them all once theybecome froglets. I have read alot on shipping and it is recommended to wait 1 month after the toads come on land to ship. They seem to handle the shipping better. I always seems to over analyse things. I guess I will take it 1 day at a time and worry about feeding them all when the time comes. I have been pricing places online to order pinhead crickets from when the time comes. I hope my toads are done laying eggs. I hope they realize how much they are stressing me out. They can wash their hands of all their babies while I am stuck raising the little buggers! lol! I have also read where only about half make it to become froglets. still, that is like 50 at the moment. I think I need to sit down and have a talk with my fertile froggies. Does this mean they are going to breed every year from now on. I guess I can separate them, but I feel bad about doing that. They have all lived together for years.

----------


## firebellygirl

I just had another thought. I could become the "Crazy Frog Lady". Kinda like the crazy cat lady, but with frogs. lol! I wonder when Petco is having their next $1 a gallon sale! I could buy a million 20 gallons and keep 5-6 froggies in each one! Lol!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Fae

I'll take at least 4 off your hands. I was planning on getting 4 more from the pet store, but since you have too many babies to handle I will gladly wait and adopt some of yours.  :Smile:  keep the pics coming!

----------


## firebellygirl

I figuire I would upload at least a picture each day, so you all could see their development. Kind of an online diary. It would be interesting to see the progression.

----------


## firebellygirl

Update- Day 5
Today I moved the eggs from the adult tank to their own container using a turkey baster. I could not reach them all, but got about 30 or so. I may try to get the rest later tonight or tomorrow. hopefully they do not hatch before then. otherwise I will try to move them once they hatch. I reckon I can't put them in the other tadpole's tank, since they are about a week older. 
As for the tadpoles, they are growing like weeds. They are loving the tadpole food. Here is a picture I took at feeding time, which I think these guys pretty much do 24/7. I counted at least 50 today.

----------


## firebellygirl

And a video:

----------


## S13

Awesome babies  :Smile:

----------


## Fae

Nice video  :Smile:

----------


## firebellygirl

Well last night I decided to move the tadpoles into an empty 20 tall tank I had laying around. I moved the adults back into the 29 gallon. The tank I moved the tadpoles into is very minimal. I decided to not use gravel, therefore it has a bare bottom. I figuired this way would be easier to clean. I also decided to put the eggs in the same tank. I have read that as long as the tadpoles are fed enough they should leave the little ones alone. This way I can have all the babies in one place. At first I was nervous about moving them, but they seem to be doing just fine. I will get some pictures of the cuties in a bit. I have also been doing alot of reading. I am going to see if I can start a few Wingless fruit fly cultures, so I will have plenty to feed them once they come on land. I have also read that they will have yellow bellies and I will need to gutload their feeders with this stuff that will turn the toads bellies red. I want to do all I can so that my toads can grow up big and healthy  :Frog Smile:

----------


## NatureLady

> I just had another thought. I could become the "Crazy Frog Lady". Kinda like the crazy cat lady, but with frogs. lol! I wonder when Petco is having their next $1 a gallon sale! I could buy a million 20 gallons and keep 5-6 froggies in each one! Lol!


Are we not all "crazy frog people"? I seem to be collecting frogs at an alarming rate...stupid expo!




> Well last night I decided to move the tadpoles into an empty 20 tall tank I had laying around. I moved the adults back into the 29 gallon. The tank I moved the tadpoles into is very minimal. I decided to not use gravel, therefore it has a bare bottom. I figuired this way would be easier to clean. I also decided to put the eggs in the same tank. I have read that as long as the tadpoles are fed enough they should leave the little ones alone. This way I can have all the babies in one place. At first I was nervous about moving them, but they seem to be doing just fine. I will get some pictures of the cuties in a bit. I have also been doing alot of reading. I am going to see if I can start a few Wingless fruit fly cultures, so I will have plenty to feed them once they come on land. I have also read that they will have yellow bellies and I will need to gutload their feeders with this stuff that will turn the toads bellies red. I want to do all I can so that my toads can grow up big and healthy


Awesome! You are doing awesome and I love checking this post for new pictures!

----------


## firebellygirl

Day 6-
Not must change since yesterday. The tadpoles are very active. If you look closely at them you can see their little hearts pumping and their intestines. It really is amazing. I wish I could get a picture of it, but they are too small.

----------


## firebellygirl

A new video:

----------


## firebellygirl

Day 7-
The tadpoles are doing great! They are very active and eating with gusto. Gave them some freeze dried brine shrimp today and they seem to really enjoy it. They are still eating my Marimo Ball, but that's ok. I have 3 more on the way.

----------


## firebellygirl

Day 8-
Well the tadpoles are still doing great! I had 7 eggs hatch sometime last night/early morning, so their are 7 little tadpols that joined their older siblings. The adults are still in aplexus, so their may be more eggs on the way. Didn't get any pictures yet today, but they pretty much look the same as yesterday.

----------


## firebellygirl

Day 9-
The tadpoles seem to be growing bigger overnight! Some of them are huge!

----------


## firebellygirl

Day 10- Fat & Happy tadpoles!

----------


## Fae

Awww  :Smile:  they are getting so big!

----------


## firebellygirl

Day 12- The tadpoles are staying closer to the surface now. They scared the **** out of me this morning when I checked on them. Half of them were floating motionless at the surface. I thought they had died on me. They are also now coming up for air and making little air bubbles. So cute. I fed them algae wafrs last night and the water got all cloudy. I changed half the water this morning and added another filter to help clear up the water. I think I will stick to the tadpole bites they have been eating from now on. Hopefully they will be growing their back legs in the next couple of days and the water will clear back up.  :Frog Surprise:

----------


## firebellygirl

2 weeks-
Most of the tadpoles are getting their little leg buds! I have not had any losses yet that I can tell anyways. I know they are still not out of the woods yet, since I have read alot will probably perish once they start to come onto land. Thankfully they surived my algae wafer overload without any damage. I will just be feeding them tadpole bites from now on until they are ready for live foods. They are also getting algae from the marimo ball. I have attached a video for you o see. Enjoy!

----------


## firebellygirl

update- day 22
Just about all the tadpoles have their hind legs. they are really beginning to look more like a frog now. Still eating the tadpole bites. getting nervous about them becoming toadlets since I know alot of them will perish during this time. But I hope the majority make it. it has been a really fun experience so far. I will try to get pics tomorrow since lights are out for the night.

----------


## Amphibious

Way cool! If all the young aren't signed away to pet shops or members I may be interested.

----------


## firebellygirl

I need to see how many make it! I have read not to ship until a month after they turn into toadlets. Iwill keep you in mind.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## firebellygirl

Day 24-

----------


## firebellygirl

just realized one of the smaller tadpoles has his front legs! why wouls the smaller one have all its legs, but the larger ones only have their back!? guess I need to order my pinhead crickets/fruit flies.he still has alot of his tail, so I have a few days.

----------


## firebellygirl

should I separate the ones with all their legs from the ones with only hind legs? can the ones with all their legs but still have tails breathe air?

----------


## firebellygirl

day 25
I lost about half my tadpoles/toadlets over night. i have about 20 or so left. I don't know what happened. today I took out all the tadpoles/toadlets and cleaned the tank and put the survivors back in. what could have happened? they have been doing great. I hope the others survve. now I am worried the others aren't going to make it.  :Frown:

----------

